# help, boulder plateau bear



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

been looking for bear the past couple of weekends, have seen them up toward the boulder top in the summer months. Not much help for the spring hunt and im not having much luck as of yet, was told by forest service to try the area around barker res. Anyone agree with that, if not is there a chance you might point me in another direction.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Last year my cousin had that tag and we found alot of sign by Mcgath res. He ended up getting his just south of the lake.
I had another cousin too who took his up from the town of Escalante.


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions, leaving today i'll let ya know


----------

